

Dread Pirate Sunk by Leaky CAPTCHA –  Krebs on Security - vomitcuddle
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/09/dread-pirate-sunk-by-leaky-captcha/

======
panarky

      Upon examining the individual packets of data being sent back
      from the website, we noticed that the headers of some of the
      packets reflected a certain IP address not associated with any
      known Tor node as the source of the packets.
    

Smells like parallel construction or "intelligence laundering".

[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/08/dea-and-nsa-team-
intel...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/08/dea-and-nsa-team-intelligence-
laundering)

